# How Many Days After Cleaning the Carpet Before They Puke!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

In my house it is some sort of unwritten dog-law that when the carpets are freshly steam cleaned that, on the third day, one of the dogs (or the cat) will puke on it! :doh:
So how many days does a carpet stay clean in your home!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HA! HA! My cats are the puker's and they like to do that in the bedroom while sitting in my bay window!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

we have a 15 1/2 year old siamese that is a puker...so after steam cleaning the carpets between the cat and the dogs rubbing themselves on it the carpet stays clean for about 1 day if that....we bought our own cleaner after renting one a few times....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is not so much about puke for me but more about mud. Usually about a week after cleaning them we will get a good rain and comes all the dirty dog paws.......:doh:


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't remember the last time my dogs pucked in the house, I have a Doggydoor and if the need is there they go outside. But I haven't found any puckies outside either (I don't know who might clean them up before me:bowl. Doggiedoors are awesome for that kind of thing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

My two aren't pukers....but on the rare event, they go to the bathroom and upchuck as close to the commode as possible. The one time in 6 years that they had a #2 in the house, both deposited their gifts on the rug around the commode.

Go figure. But I'm glad:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we are blessed with Faith having an iron stomach. if she does puke we know something is seriously wrong.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

There's an option missing:

"I don't bother any more" LOL


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> There's an option missing:
> 
> "I don't bother any more" LOL


I think we need to take that approach

Here's our schedule....

Steam clean carpets at 1:00

Dogs pees in at least 3 places on freshly cleaned carpet between 4:00 and 8:00:doh:

Wait 1 month to confirm shehas finally got the potty training thing down and is not going to screw up again..and of course she does not mess up once.

Steam clean carpets at 1:00

Dogs pees in at least 3 places on freshly cleaned carpet between 4:00 and 8:00

Wait 1 month to confirm shehas finally got the potty training thing down and is not going to screw up again...and of course she does not mess up once.

The cycle seems to go on and on. She is now 7 months old and never pees in the house, unless we clean the carpet and then only on the same day of the cleaning:doh:.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

The two times we steam cleaned carpets (in two different locations) Milly puked the same day.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sucker For Gold said:


> The cycle seems to go on and on. She is now 7 months old and never pees in the house, unless we clean the carpet and then only on the same day of the cleaning:doh:.



Obviously you should just keep your carpets dirty then


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

In my experience, carpets are never as clean as the day you install them. Just a fact of life, as soon as you fix something, Car, House, Boat, Computer, Bike, Anything else, something else is bound to happen.


----------



## maus (Sep 20, 2009)

I had new carpets installed 2 years ago and threatened both animals, the first one to puke on the new carpets finds a new home. The cat puked first, she's still with me...
Other than that clean carpets last about two days around here.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

in my house it's how many HOURS until a cat does something to a cleaned carpet. that's why i now have only one carpet in my house and that's in the small bathroom. i've ripped out all the rugs and had the hard wood redone. the dogs slide around the house at warp speed.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have carpet, but I do have a nice rug. Scraps (Sabrina's nickname) is our cat, and she likes to puke on the floor!


----------

